# Problem mit Applet



## Darkwin (7. Sep 2004)

Wenn bei mir eini java fläche startet wi z.B Hattrick organizer oder ein java spiel verziet sich das Bild enorm!! habe eine auflösung von 1280X960 85hz

Was muss ich machen das dies nicht mehr geschiet??


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2004)

Ich habe von solchem Effekt bisher noch nie gehört.
Ich finde aber, dass Du eine recht merkwürdige Auflösung fährst.
Stell doch mal bitte 1280 x 1024 ein, wie sich das gehört und test noch mal.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets


----------



## Grizzly (8. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe von solchem Effekt bisher noch nie gehört.[...]



Ich auch nicht. ???:L



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ich finde aber, dass Du eine recht merkwürdige Auflösung fährst.
> Stell doch mal bitte 1280 x 1024 ein, wie sich das gehört und test noch mal.



Äh, die Auflösung ist doch in Ordnung. Ich fahre bspw. 1024x768. Da ist das Verhältnis Breite zu Höhe 4:3. Bei 1280x960 ist das Verhältnis ebenfalls 4:3. Bei 1280x1024 ist das Verhältnis jedoch 5:4 und bspw. Kreise werden dann zu Elipsen.


----------

